# This is the F2L subset which flips and permutes edges on the E layer of a 3x3



## JoshFarrell (Mar 8, 2015)

This is the JF2L subset which is obviously an F2L subset, it is split into two sections EF2L and SF2L. EF2L flips, switches and cycles edges around the E layer of the cube (F2L edges that aren't in correct position and or flipped correctly). SF2L is a subset that moves F2L pairs in the first two layers in to their correct position.

Welcome to my subset, hope you enjoy,
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hW4m0JmHSPKEOlBFbB2tnQN3xoWR_Y5hXgXwfS1EOiE/edit?usp=sharing

Would love some feedback!


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 8, 2015)

i've never heard of any, go ahead and post.


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 8, 2015)

So would you use this at the end of f2l to fix any edges that might have already been inserted, but with the wrong orientation/location? Or is your idea to insert all the edge pairs as simply as possible, not caring about edge orientation/location so that you could save on moves, and then just fix them at the end of f2l?

-Doug


----------



## JoshFarrell (Mar 8, 2015)

ender9994 said:


> So would you use this at the end of f2l to fix any edges that might have already been inserted, but with the wrong orientation/location? Or is your idea to insert all the edge pairs as simply as possible, not caring about edge orientation/location so that you could save on moves, and then just fix them at the end of f2l?
> 
> -Doug



Well the initial idea I had was to fix edges that had already been inserted and therefore it is not complete due to the rarity of some cases but now you say that I may complete it and add every case


----------



## Smiles (Mar 8, 2015)

I've heard of the last step of corners first method which is the same thing except it preserves LL. if yours doesn't, then its new.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 8, 2015)

The algs aren't the best, but my old L2E algs may be of use to you as well.
http://stachu.cubing.net/l2lk/l2e.html


Edit: For example, my alg for a single edge flip is lovely, in my opinion: r (R U R' U') r' U2 (R U R U' R2)
and it doesn't twist corners!


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2015)

Interesting, but what's the purpose of this?

also,


> The orientaion of an E layer edge piece is determined by whether you can turn the E layer to match the piece to its coresponding F2L pair corner.


isn't a great definition imo. It would be better to define oriented as solvable with <R, U, L, D, F2, B2>, which is what most people use.


----------



## deadmanlsh (Mar 8, 2015)

Great idea. Bad algs.
Happens too frequently to interesting ideas.

What programs are you using? You should work on improving the algs.
Also, there seems to some mistakes for some cases. I think fixing them should be your priority.

Good job. I hope to see this in a more polished form in the near future.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 8, 2015)

Quite surprised by this - a lot of the algs are good and the spreadsheet is nicely formatted too. Recognition might be a bit of a pain, but it seems like it's probably worth the effort. Maybe a bit more advice from F2L specialists and this could work.

CW switch ' z' D' M U' R2 U M' U' R2 (U D) z - rotation sucks, but it preserves your LL completely which you can begin to recognize on the L face as you execute the alg.

Case number 3 - U2 move at the start is unnecessary, unless you want to do some edge control.


----------



## JoshFarrell (Mar 8, 2015)

Yh I know I tried to keep the algs 2/3 gen but when it came to moving 3 pieces into different places its hard not to use bad algs



deadmanlsh said:


> Great idea. Bad algs.
> Happens too frequently to interesting ideas.
> 
> What programs are you using? You should work on improving the algs.
> ...



Thank you, currently using cube explorer, and that is defiantly my priority, if you have the time I would love to know which ones need fixing.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

JoshFarrell said:


> Thank you, currently using cube explorer, and that is *definitely* my priority, if you have the time I would love to know which ones need fixing.



Are you using turn restrictions?


----------



## JoshFarrell (Mar 8, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Are you using turn restrictions?



Do you mean, x y and z moves? If so yes I am, not by choice necessarily.


----------



## Berd (Mar 8, 2015)

Cool idea!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

JoshFarrell said:


> Do you mean, x y and z moves? If so yes I am, not by choice necessarily.



No, as in excluding the B face.


----------



## JoshFarrell (Mar 8, 2015)

Randomno said:


> No, as in excluding the B face.



Oh for some of them yes, for each case I excluded certain sides to try get the best algorithms but with some, excluding the B face would mean random L and R moves one ofter each other which aren't the easiest to finger trick, so I tried to find the best algorithms which in turn would be the fastest.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 8, 2015)

JoshFarrell said:


> Oh for some of them yes, for each case I excluded certain sides to try get the best algorithms but with some, excluding the B face would mean random L and R moves one ofter each other which aren't the easiest to finger trick, so I tried to find the best algorithms which in turn would be the fastest.



You could try including slice moves?

Case 3 becomes y F' M' U' R' U M U' R U F


----------



## JoshFarrell (Mar 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> You could try including slice moves?
> 
> Case 3 becomes y F' M' U' R' U M U' R U F



Yh thanks. Thats also one job I am planning on doing, (alternate algorithms, such as ones including M moves and so on), do you think it would be worth making algorithms that do not affect the last layer (for blindsolving)?


----------



## Ollie (Mar 8, 2015)

JoshFarrell said:


> Yh thanks. Thats also one job I am planning on doing, (alternate algorithms, such as ones including M moves and so on), do you think it would be worth making algorithms that do not affect the last layer (for blindsolving)?



Not for blindsolving, but it will help lookahead for normal 3x3x3


----------



## JoshFarrell (Mar 8, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Not for blindsolving, but it will help lookahead for normal 3x3x3



So what do you think the next step for this substep is? After I have improved upon it and added multiple algorithms what do you think I should do, try get it out there more?


----------



## Ollie (Mar 8, 2015)

JoshFarrell said:


> So what do you think the next step for this substep is? After I have improved upon it and added multiple algorithms what do you think I should do, try get it out there more?



If it's good enough, people will notice it. Perhaps move onto generating stuff for incorrectly slotted pairs like F' U R' U2 R U' F, I don't know, I don't practice 3x3x3.


----------



## Amress (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't see any reason to learn this alg set IMO, since there are a lot of algs, but the cases don't come up too often. The corner has to be inserted in the correct spot and correctly oriented, and this doesn't happen too often.


----------



## JoshFarrell (Mar 9, 2015)

Amress said:


> I don't see any reason to learn this alg set IMO, since there are a lot of algs, but the cases don't come up too often. The corner has to be inserted in the correct spot and correctly oriented, and this doesn't happen too often.



I am planning on expanding it further especially with the 2 edge section, I want to make some more subsets that account for misorientated corners as well


----------



## JoshFarrell (Mar 9, 2015)

Ollie said:


> If it's good enough, people will notice it. Perhaps move onto generating stuff for incorrectly slotted pairs like F' U R' U2 R U' F, I don't know, I don't practice 3x3x3.



Hi again, thanks for the suggestion and just to let you know I have done the incorrectly slotted pairs algorithms, if you would like to have a look I have changed the link in the original description and I would love to know what you think. I have dubbed it SF2L.


----------

